# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Cafe Neu Romance, first robot performance festival in the world, Galerie NTK, Prague, Czech Republic

## Airicist

Organizers:

Vive Les Robots!

Galerie NTK

Website - cafe-neu-romance.com

facebook.com/cafeneuromance

Cafe Neu Romance 2017 - October 5-11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Martin Dlouhy: Robotour

Published on Dec 27, 2013




> Cafe Neu Romance is the first international robot performance festival in the World which took place for the second time at Galerie NTK in Prague November 27-30 2013.
> 
> It was organized by Danish robot event & marketing company Vive Les Robots! and co-organized by Galerie NTK of the National Technical Library.
> 
> In this video you can watch a presentation on Robotour by one of the founders Martin Dlouhy.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Vojtech Vonasek, Czech Technical University: Modular Robotics

Published on Dec 28, 2013




> In this video you can watch PhD Vojtech Vonasek in his presentation on Modular Robotics at the Our Robotic Future seminar during Cafe Neu Romance.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Magnus Wurzer: Roboexotica

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> In this video you can watch Magnus Wurzer talks about the Austrian cocktail robotics festival Roboexotica.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Martin Samek: LEGO MINDSTORMS in education

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> In this video you can watch the presentation of Martin Samek on how the Czech Technical University is using LEGO Mindstorms in education.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Sebastian Ecer: LEGO MINDSTORMS: Presentation

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> In this video you can watch an Icehockey Match between two LEGO TECHNIC robots developed be Czech Adult Fan of LEGO Sebastian Ecer .

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2013: Jana Horakova: Fakes, Forgeries and Robots

Published on Jan 7, 2014




> In this video you can watch the Karel Capek and RUR lecture Fakes, Forgeries and Robots by Jana Horakova of Masaryk University in Brno.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: David Obdrzalek: Robotic Day
December 27, 2014




> In this video you can watch an interview with Dr. David Obdrzalek of Charles University, who is the organizer of Robotic Day, on the robotics competition, which takes place in Prague every year.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Fernando Orellana: Dramatis Personae 

Published on Dec 28, 2014




> In this video you can watch Fernando Orellana's robotic art installation Dramatis Personae in action.

----------


## Airicist

CNR 2014: Lectures: Bernie Stern (USA): Alternate Barbarella and Artificial Humans 

Published on Dec 29, 2014




> In this video you can watch the presentation "Alternate Barbarella and Artificial Humans" by the American Producer Bernie Stern on "RUR: Genesis", which is a new forthcoming film production of Helicon Arts based on Karel Capek's drama R.U.R (Rossum's Universal Robots).

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Martin Necas: Cooperating robots for machining and cable-driven robots

Published on Dec 30, 2014




> In this video you can watch an interview with Ph.D Martin Ne?as from the Czech Technical University, Faculty of Mechanical Engineering, Department of Mechanics, Biomechanics and Mechatronics in Prague, which is recorrded after his presentation "Cooperating robots for machining and cable-driven robots".

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Martin Saska: Swarms of flying robots inspired by natural flocks 

Published on Dec 31, 2014




> In this video you can watch an interview with Dr. Martin Saska from the Czech Technical University after he had hold his presentation: "Swarms of flying robots inspired by natural flocks"

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Sara Dittrich: Linking Everyday Rhythms to Artworks Through Robotics 

Published on Jan 2, 2015




> In this video you can watch an interview with American Artist Sara Dittrich on robotics art and sound.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Tour the Stairs: R-Bot 

Tour the Stairs: R-Bot 

Published on Jan 3, 2015




> In this video you can watch the robotR-Bot, which participated in the first edition of the service robotics competition for autonoumous robots: Tour the Stairs.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Tour the Stairs: KRA Pisek 

Published on Jan 3, 2015




> In this video you can watch the robot, which KRA Pisek participated with in the first edition of the service robotics competition for autonoumous robots: Tour the Stairs.


kufr.cz/view.php?nazevclanku=kra-pisek-%E2%80%93-s-kombajnem-a-na-schody&cisloclanku=2014110002

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Tour the Stairs 2014: Introduction video 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> In this video you can watch an introduction to the first edition of the service robotics competition for autonomous robots: Tour the Stairs.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Louis Armand: Mind Fucks: Artificial Intelligence & Robot Evolution 

Published on Jan 10, 2015




> In this video you can watch the lecture with Louis Armand, who directs the Centre for Critical & Cultural Theory in the Philosophy Faculty of Charles University, Prague.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2014: Introduction Video 

Published on Jan 24, 2015




> The main theme of Cafe Neu Romance 2014 was Golem & The Mechanical Man of the Future because the robot performance festival in Prague wanted to mark that in 2014 it was 100 years ago that the Austrian Author Gustav Meyrink wrote The Golem, which populized the myth on the Prague Golem.
> 
> In this video you can some of the participants talks about their works, meanings, or hear excerpts from some of the lectures. You can meet two of Czech animations grand old men, Jiri Barta and Edgar Dutka talk about their Golem project, Nigel Ackland from Great Britain demonstrate his Bebionic Hand, The AI-Professor Jozef Kelemen explain the story on the word robot, from his lecture with almost the same title, The American Film Producer Bernie Stern talks about Helicon Arts Cooperative's R.U.R. film project, the literature experts Louis Armand, Zuzana Husarova and Olga Pek, Robot Artik, LEGO Robots created by some of the World's best LEGO MINDSTORMS experts, and some of the robots that participated in the first edition of the service robotics competition Tour the Stairs, and live performances by Opificio Sonico and his Toa Mata Band, ::vtol:: and the Beat Blox project by Per Holmquist from Sweden.
> 
> Cafe Neu Romance is the World's first international robot performance festival. It took place for the third time at Galerie NTK, Balling Hall at NTK & Institute of Intermedia at CTU in Prague November 26-29 2014. Cafe Neu Romance 2014 was organized by the Danish robot event & marketing company Vive Les Robots! and co-organized by Galerie NTK of the National Technical Library.

----------

